# PIKO euro Freight



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

"Official" images.


----------



## metzbahner (Sep 21, 2008)

THANK YOU FOR POSTING--_YOU MADE MY NIGHT! WOW! I just love that bathtub gon with DB brown livery! I was waiting for a long time for a photo of the real model...thanks again!


----------

